# Stinger + swipe transition?



## Boothin (Aug 24, 2017)

Would it be possible to have a stinger transition but the scene transition underneath works as a different type of transition, such as a slide/swipe instead of just a cut?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Aug 24, 2017)

That would defeat the point of using a Stinger.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't think it would defeat the purpose. It would instead allow transitions where there didn't need to be a frame that covers the whole screen. Instead, you would have an animation that still always shows things underneath it, but part of the animation swipes across the screen in a way that would support a swipe transition underneath.

That said, I don't know how easy this is to accomplish.


----------



## Boothin (Aug 26, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> I don't think it would defeat the purpose. It would instead allow transitions where there didn't need to be a frame that covers the whole screen. Instead, you would have an animation that still always shows things underneath it, but part of the animation swipes across the screen in a way that would support a swipe transition underneath.
> 
> That said, I don't know how easy this is to accomplish.



Yes, that's exactly the purpose I was shooting at. Me having no idea how stinger works under the hood though, I wasn't sure if it was just triggering a cut transition at the same time as it displayed the video. If it was, it seemed like a trivial thing to add the ability to trigger the other built-in OBS transitions. If not though, I would know nothing about.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Aug 26, 2017)

If you don't cut on the cover frame, then it's not a stinger transition _by definition_. It's just a video playing on top of stuff.

Now as to fading between scenes with a stinger on top, that would require what's commonly referred to as an MLE (Multi-Level-Effects) architecture... which could be added to OBS, but man, the interface (unless OBS starts to look like a real-life switcher) would be a royal pain to deal with.


----------



## Boothin (Aug 27, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> If you don't cut on the cover frame, then it's not a stinger transition _by definition_. It's just a video playing on top of stuff.
> 
> Now as to fading between scenes with a stinger on top, that would require what's commonly referred to as an MLE (Multi-Level-Effects) architecture... which could be added to OBS, but man, the interface (unless OBS starts to look like a real-life switcher) would be a royal pain to deal with.



I mean, in the end, isn't a stinger transition also just a video playing on top of stuff? And it doesn't need to be anything complicated in OBS. The option window can be as it is now, all that would have to be added is a drop down for underlying transition effect (cut, swipe, fade) and add a duration setting for applicable ones (swipe, fade) and a direction setting for swipe.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Aug 27, 2017)

Boothin said:


> I mean, in the end, isn't a stinger transition also just a video playing on top of stuff?



No. A transition gets you from point A to B, in this case Scene 1 to Scene 2. If you don't do that, then it isn't a transition. Period.

A Stinger is a transition that has at least 1 frame of complete coverage to move from Scene 1 to Scene 2 without the viewer seeing that cut. If it doesn't have that, then it's not a Stinger. Period.



Boothin said:


> And it doesn't need to be anything complicated in OBS. The option window can be as it is now, all that would have to be added is a drop down for underlying transition effect (cut, swipe, fade) and add a duration setting for applicable ones (swipe, fade) and a direction setting for swipe.



So you're saying that each scene would ALWAYS get those 2 transitions that run at the same time? Hmm... that would be one way to do it, but I see that as rather confusing for newbies. Also having such would be a bit weird interface-wise.

Also again, if you're fading from one scene to another and try to put a stinger on top, if you're not completely in the new scene by the time the coverage frame ends in the stinger then the stinger is no longer a stinger. It's just a an event-triggered DSK animation...which is why we need proper DSKs and a macro/linked-trigger system, so you can do what you want.


----------



## Boothin (Aug 30, 2017)

c3r1c3 said:


> No. A transition gets you from point A to B, in this case Scene 1 to Scene 2. If you don't do that, then it isn't a transition. Period.
> 
> A Stinger is a transition that has at least 1 frame of complete coverage to move from Scene 1 to Scene 2 without the viewer seeing that cut. If it doesn't have that, then it's not a Stinger. Period.
> 
> ...



I feel like you're making things a lot more complicated than they need to be. Don't call it a stinger if you don't like it because it doesn't fit the definition, that's fine. We can call it XYZ transition, and it would be an option in OBS the same as stinger is now. And depending on which "transition animation type" you pick, you get different applicable options. You pick XYZ transition, and pick a video file. If you pick "cut" as the transition type, you just have the frame to transition. If you pick "swipe" as the transition type, you get frame to start the swipe, direction, and duration. Between those 3 options, you should be able to get it to do what you want. There's no need to make OBS into a full fledged video effects/live production software. You can add a a simplified version of a feature.


----------



## Matt Franklin (Oct 17, 2017)

Pardon my resurrecting this thread, but I can't find anything more recent and relevant. While I'd prefer to have my stingers fade in and out, the functionality would be identical to what's being proposed.

The stinger transition itself is an awesome, welcome addition to OBS, but that hard cutting kind of ruins the effect more often than not.

My workaround for the time being (which should work with any other type of transition), is to use the Advanced Scene Switcher plugin with a designated scene serving as my "stinger". I fade into that scene and let Adv. Switcher count down and fade out. (See https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/automatic-scene-switching.395/ for the plugin)

The problem with that workaround is my "stinger" scene can only ever go to one other scene. Adv. Switcher can't have multiple scripts for a single active scene.

Seriously, love the idea of the stinger, but hard cutting makes my soul cry.

PS: It only occurred to me while writing this that you can't safely abbreviate "Advanced Scene Switcher." Ahem.


----------



## Matt Franklin (Oct 18, 2017)

Some progress on this front today, although only for the audio portion of the transition:

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases/tag/20.1.0

EDIT: I stand corrected. As has been pointed out to me on twitter, OBS Stingers support alpha transparency in the source file. While that isn't the same thing as custom building your in and out transitions to the Stingers themselves, it does mean that you can build a movie file for your Stinger with alpha transparencies baked into it. The .MOV format supports alpha transparencies if built correctly, for instance.

The long and short of that is, design Stinger movies with the transitions you want them to appear to have, and render them out with their transparencies intact, then just add one Stinger to your Transitions list for each version.

As to where and how you can render out an MOV with alpha, I know After Effects can do it. I'm not entirely sure about other engines/suites. Adobe Media Encoder, for example, makes it a much more difficult process than rendering straight from inside AE.

SO HAPPY.


----------



## GamerHeroine (Jul 12, 2019)

Really late reply but incase someone else is reading this: 
MOV files are apple codecs and OBS/SLOBS don't support them. If you're doing a stinger with transparencies, use .webm files since they also support transparencies and use a friendly codec. My programs I use to make stingers only support .mov but then I convert them to .webm using video converters. Also know, not all video converters will keep the transparencies. It has to do with the settings it coverts with. 

If you are unable to use a converter to make your .mov files into .webm files, don't worry. They are still usable but you might see:
slowed video
distortion
lag
transparency errors

I've in the past had better results using smaller .mov files, if you do need to use a .mov instead of a .webm file.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 12, 2019)

OBS does support .mov files. It supports any file type that FFmpeg can decode.

More on topic: this feature (called track-matte transitions) is currently in development, but I am not sure when it will be ready to release.


----------

